# hey pple im new here.



## efan (May 5, 2007)

heyloo0 pple.. im from singapore. im such a no0b when it comes to stuffx about praying mantis and this place really helps me aloo0ot(thank god i came across this awesome forum)!

http://www.friendster.com/eefan &lt;--more bout me

cheers.


----------



## OGIGA (May 5, 2007)

Welcome! Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2007)

Welcome. Lots of good info around here but there is also some false info as well.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 5, 2007)

Eh? False..? Have I been duped?

Welcome. :wink:


----------



## robo mantis (May 5, 2007)

Welcome


----------

